# [H] WoC & great starter space marine army [W] Tau $$$



## Hytanthas (Jun 3, 2011)

List of what I have

Warriors of Chaos

1 Khorne Chaos Lord on Juggernaut 
1 Chaos Lord
36 Warriors of Chaos sword and shield 
12 Warriors of Chaos Two weapons
20 Maurauders 
Sword and shield + Light Armor 
15 Chaos Knights (one is missing torso but there are)
Lances 
10 Warhounds 
Warriors of Chaos Army Book

And all the bitz that come with them

Space Marines 

1 Predator with auto cannon and heavy bolters (I have the TL Lascannon and lascannon bits if you want to trade it out)
1 OOP Captain with Bolter and powersword
16 Tactical Marines with bolters
1 Lascannon Tactical Marine
1 Heavy Bolter Marine
1 Missile launcher Marine
1 Flamer marine
1 Melta marine
4 Plastic Sniper Scouts
4 Metal sniper Scouts
3 Metal Close combat weapon Scouts
1 Metal Bolter Scout
1 Metal Heavy Bolter Scout
1 Razorback
1 AoBR Dreadnought
5 AoBR Terminators
1 Space marine with Thunder hammer and Stormshield (personal conversion looks great)
1 Black Templar Sword Brethren with Lightning Claws
1 Black Templar Sword Brethren with Power Sword and Bolt Pistol
1 Black Templar Sword Brethren with Chainsword and Bolt Pistol
3 Close Combat Space marines two with plasma pistol and chainsword one with power weapon and bolter 
Space Marine Codex

And some special weapon bitz and 8 sets of Terminator Lightning Claws (thats 16 Lightning Claws in total) 

Want

Warriors of Chaos will sell for a total of $250.00 USD
Space Marines will sell for $250.00 USD
OR BEST OFFER! Please if your interested PM me an offer.

Tau Battlesuits (xv8 and xv88) hammerhead tanks and devilfish tanks (new on the sprue will yield a better trade for you) Tau Commander Metal Bitz


----------

